# No April Machines



## dlhoulton (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, sure was hoping to see some exciting news and write ups of some post I've been following on some PM machines that looked like they were going to be April time frame deliveries. Specifically some PM25MV's and PM1127VF-LB's. Looks like maybe sometime in May!! I myself have ordered both of the aforementioned machines and have been biting my nails. Sure has been a long wait. I ordered both of them in mid Feb. I know Matt is at the mercy of supplier and shipping.
How is everyone else holding up that was hoping for an April delivery?


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 27, 2015)

It just takes time... and Matt does not have much control until they reach his warehouse.

I waited from Oct of 2014 until the end of March for my 1340GT... however it was worth every minute of it.

PM machines are, IMO, a good buy!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm waiting patiently, I've been buying tooling and making plans.....  Yeah, I was  hoping for April, but it doesn't look like it now.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah... the 1340GT's were supposed to be here by Christmas, then early Jan, then later Jan, then Feb, then early March... finally got here late March.  

You probably will do better... however it is just one of those things... 

When it gets here, you get it set up, and start using it... the wait will be forgotten quickly.


----------



## dlhoulton (Apr 27, 2015)

Same here T Bredehoft. I've got my shop all set up and ready for machine placement. Also have been collecting all the tooling and support stuff for the mill and lathe.
I knew right up front it was going to be a wait for them to come in. Matt was very up front about that. Just a little nerve racking not knowing an exact time or date and not to mention money invested upfront. But like the old wise man once said, "Patients grasshopper".


----------



## Franko (Apr 27, 2015)

My PM1127 was estimated 10 weeks.  That might be the middle of May.


----------



## dlhoulton (Apr 27, 2015)

On Matt's site for the PM25MV it states "In stock 4-25-2015".
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-MV-BenchMills.html
Wonder if that means he has them in stock and ready to ship as of that date?
Was hoping to see some update on the PM1127VF-LB on the site. Sure wish he had a better team for his web site.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 27, 2015)

Visit the site, view the picture, 

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-MV-BenchMills.html

Open the left picture, enlarge it by clicking, count the unpainted, partially assembled machines behind this nearly finished one. I count four bases with with X and Y components assembled, unpainted on work platforms in the process of assembly. 
It appears that he received the machines either broken down, or unassembled, and does a considerable amount of assembly before they are ready for delivery. 

I, for one, will be pleased to have my PM25 whenever I get it. I've been 15 years without a mill and another month is worth the wait.


----------



## dlhoulton (Apr 27, 2015)

T Bredehoft, I noticed that. When I first started looking at this machine I visited Matt's web site (around 2/15) and all he had was old pictures of half assembled older style PM25MV's. The one that had the "control" box on a boom attached to head. I asked if he had any updated pictures of fully assembled machines and he sent me the current ones on the site now. Not long after that he updated those pictures and also some stats of the current machine. I had a post pointing that out about how involved he was in either breaking down these machines or assembling and changing them with better quality features. No doubt he really goes through them and makes sure they are a "Quality" product.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 27, 2015)

I think I just had my million dollar idea, a machine tool simulator game for the computer. Bet I could sell them to all the guys waiting for their new toys! LOL


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 27, 2015)

tweinke said:


> I think I just had my million dollar idea, a machine tool simulator game for the computer. Bet I could sell them to all the guys waiting for their new toys! LOL



I want in on the IPO... LOL


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 27, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Open the left picture, enlarge it by clicking, count the unpainted, partially assembled machines behind this nearly finished one....It appears that he received the machines either broken down, or unassembled, and does a considerable amount of assembly before they are ready for delivery.



That is a photo of the factory floor in China.  The give-away is that the bases are shown only painted with primer, and the heads are shown with bare cast-iron..  Matt doesn't do final finishing or painting of the machines, only inspection.


----------



## mkindler (Apr 27, 2015)

Joined this site a while ago but hadn't posted yet.   I work about 20 minutes away from Matt's place and ordered a PM25 back in December.   Just found out on Friday that I am getting a hip replacement on may 13th and won't be allowed to drive for 6 weeks.   So if I had to guess,   they will be ready on the 14th so I will have to agonize for 6 long weeks....


----------



## mkindler (Apr 27, 2015)

I should add that I talked to Matt via email on Friday and he has agreed to hold it as long as I need.   No questions asked.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 27, 2015)

tweinke said:


> I think I just had my million dollar idea, a machine tool simulator game for the computer. Bet I could sell them to all the guys waiting for their new toys! LOL


You want to sell your game to Matt so that he can send out a free copy to everybody who orders a machine.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 27, 2015)

_Matt doesn't do final finishing or painting of the machines, only inspection_

That's what I get for making assumptions.  DRAT.


----------



## arizonavideo (Apr 27, 2015)

Mat has in some of the PM-25 with the brushless Dc motor. 

He has sent a few people to me for the CNC kits I make.  I think he said he has 20 or so.

dont know about the lathe.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys, no need to worry, we should be able to ship PM25's very soon here. They were due in here April 25th, they are just a few days late now, but very very close, should not have any problems at all. I am guessing within the next 5 days or so from what our broker said.

 And Yes, Arizonavideo makes some nice CNC Kits for these if anyone is looking.     

MKindler, do not worry, if you are stuck in the house and it will work out on your end we can run it up for you, I think you only live about 40 minutes away right? You have waited long enough, no reason to make you wait even more! 

 And guys who mention the web site, I am working and trying so hard to get a great site done. I just got back from court this morning, from a web design company who is suing us, because they said they did a complete web site and everything for us, and that I wont pay the balance.  Here is a link if anyone is interested qmt.gmmstaging.com  What a joke. Not a horrible site, but they are saying they have 180 hours in work in it, and there is no way. 

 This was started back in July 2014. And this is everything that had done until January 27th this year. None of those pictures on the top are mine, they were all their ideas. But they are trying to say they have 180 hours in to this site. Every other designer I have talked to says 10 hours at most. And they want $16,000.00 (Yes, $16,000.00, no extra zero in there) for what they have done on that site. I am getting so frustrated that I just might go to web design school and do it myself. What a joke. I was up until 3am getting things ready for court this morning, when I should be answering your questions and working on machines. That is what really frustrates me. But it was just a local court, and the lawyer says they do not follow the law, its more opinions, so chances are he has no idea what either side is talking about, so will split it down the middle, then we have to appeal and go to real court. More of a waste of  my time. 

 Oh and our logo is nothing to do with this web designer. 

Anyway, nothing to worry about on the PM-25MV Mills, they are not far out at all. I know what it is like to wait, I get just as excited as you guys do about machines coming in. But for us, its all just work, I don't to play with them as much as I want to anymore!

 Perfect timing on those too, we just got another warehouse too, so much more space for inventory. Finishing up moving things in now and getting back to normal, our address did not change, just added space in the same industrial park here. 

 Lots of machines coming in soon, we have plenty of PM-932's if anyone wants any of those too, we will try to always have those as a stock item, fast to ship. 

 I also want to keep the PM-25's in stock and a bunch of other machines that are really popular, and we have some new models coming out soon here too (Big brother to the 1340GT, a Taiwan made 14x40 with 2" Spindle Bore), a smaller geared head mill, the Sieg SC10 with modifications (Its not quite just the factory offering, not huge changes but quite a few smaller ones that add up)    

    Lots going on here, if only I can get this darn web site done to show everyone! I do have a new, local guy who seems great though, 10 days and he has more done than the place above ever did.


----------



## Franko (Apr 28, 2015)

Is there any news on the arrival of the PM1127 lathes?


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 28, 2015)

I already know I'm going to be waiting a while because I think I'm somewhere near #70 on the list of machines to inspect/ship. 

I already have all the tooling and accessories though, so as soon as it shows up I'll be ready to go.


----------



## dlhoulton (Apr 28, 2015)

That's great news about the PM25MV machines. It's also outstanding that PM gets on the forum and talks to us and lets us know what's going on. In my book I know I made the right choice in going with Precision Matthews Quality Machine Tools.
Hope the judge/courts favor on your side with the web designers lack/quality of work.


----------



## GlennS (Apr 28, 2015)

Agreed!  I too think it is a very good thing that Matt from PM will take the time to post on this forum (not sure if this is only one he posts to).  That alone shows me he really cares about his customers.  I can't wait to get my PM25MV!!

IMHO if that web developer would take a lesson from Matt in customer service and satisfaction he wouldn't need to take up the court's (or Matt's) time...

Glenn


----------



## springer (Apr 28, 2015)

I paid for and got put on the list for a PM1236 back in January.  I am super excited, but I know the wait is just part of the game.  I got my PM932 last year and have been nothing but pleased with the machine.  It is actually kind of working out good because I am moving into a different house in 4 weeks, so now I don't have to move my lathe to a different shop after it is delivered, I can just have it delivered to the new place.

anyways, I am super excited to get this and sell my humongo 15x60 southbend.  i move every 3 years so this should be a little more manageable.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 29, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> ...I just got back from court this morning, from a web design company who is suing us...



You have the worst luck in web designers.  While their site does look more up-to-date than yours, it is simple boilerplate, and far from complete, and definitely isn't 180 hours.  Yes, the original "boilerplate" was probably 180 hours, but "your" website isn't the first one that has been squeezed into that template with a minimum of work on the part of the web designer.

btw, I like that Sharp automatic 618-2A grinder they say you are selling for $2000, when can you ship me one?    (I think they forgot to put a 1 in front of the 2... and even than it is a few thousand short...)


----------



## mkindler (Apr 29, 2015)

Matt,

I appreciate the offer!!!  I am only that far away, but couldn't ask you to do any more for me.  You have done good by me already as far as I'm concerned.

I wish more companies were this willing to work with their customers....

4 phone calls to my insurance company with no answers about my coverage Vs. one posting on a website and an offer to deliver to me....


----------



## junghong (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi.  It took a long time to find someone who just ordered a PM1127VF-LB.  I am about to do so myself.  Can you tell us when you placed the order?

And, when you do get it, will you post your impressions, etc?

Is there a place where PM1127VF-LB owners hang out?

Thanks.


----------



## junghong (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry about the last post ... I see another thread in which I can see the order date.  But, please post when you do receive it.


----------



## junghong (Apr 30, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey guys, no need to worry, we should be able to ship PM25's very soon here. They were due in here April 25th, they are just a few days late now, but very very close, should not have any problems at all. I am guessing within the next 5 days or so from what our broker said.
> 
> And Yes, Arizonavideo makes some nice CNC Kits for these if anyone is looking.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting.  Any remaining, lingering questions about machine choices have vanished.  An owner of a business that takes the time to comment here is commendable.  Thank you.  And it's encouraging that your web site might get improved soon.  It would have been more encouraging for a shopper (for me) to be able to find detailed information in a consistent manner.  Hope the new guy puts together a dynamite site.  If you want someone to really poke at the new site (test it) before it goes public, let me know.  I'd be happy to do that, gratis.  I used to make man-machine interfaces for a living, and testing from the users' point of view (at the user level) was a very important aspect of a deliverable system.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 30, 2015)

junghong said:


> Is there a place where PM1127VF-LB owners hang out?



This is the place.  There is also a yahoo e-group called "Blue Machining", although it isn't as active as here.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> This is the place.  There is also a yahoo e-group called "Blue Machining", although it isn't as active as here.



I tried to join that group... after repeated attempts that failed... gave up.

PM machines are well represented at this forum!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea, I've pretty much given up on any of the Yahoo groups. This place is much more active with a very colorful and diverse membership.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> I tried to join that group... after repeated attempts that failed... gave up.
> 
> PM machines are well represented at this forum!



Edit: The reason I tried to join that group... was at first I was interested in a PM1127LB. 
This interest grew to looking at a PM1236, which grew to ordering a PM1340GT... which is sitting in my basement... with a PM935 to its right, which grew from an interest in a PM932PDF.
Many of us end up totally blowing our budgets... yet I have never read of anyone that regretted it... <grin>


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't blown my budget, I just accelerated it!


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I haven't blown my budget, I just accelerated it!



I like that.... from now on... my budget was expanded to accommodate the accelerated needs...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 1, 2015)

Hey Guys, thanks for the kind words. So many things going on, so much work, but I love every minute of it. I wish I had more time to post here, but when I do, then I start reading, because its really interesting to me where the machines go and what people do with them. Next thing you know, hours have gone by. 

 Ray works well with us too, I see he has not posted much on here recently, but he is GREAT when it comes to sales, help, and everything else. 

As I am reading this I am sitting here on the phone on hold with a trucking company trying to get a machine delivered to someone.  To me, not so hard, put it on the truck, and deliver it. But they don't have lift gate service in that area, so why in the heck did they even pick up here and have it as an option in the first place. 

 There was no decision in court about the web site, I think it will go to higher court. The judge had NO clue about web sites, which I did not expect him to, but we will see. The new guys seem to really know their stuff, so hope that works out.

    I will have updates on the PM-1236 and 1127VFLB Shortly here, and some other machines too. 

 One thing you guys will find about me, is that I like the machines as much as any of you do. I just wish I got to do my own projects more often. But I don't have the time, when I am on the phone with a darn trucking company like this for an hour, for something that should be so easy to handle, its hard to get much done.


----------



## wrmiller (May 2, 2015)

Nice to hear from you once in a while, even if it is a distraction at times. Kinda adds a personal touch. 

Yea I just figured that Ray as been really busy. Talked to him a few times while waiting for my PM25 and then with my 1340 and he has always been great to talk to and very helpful. Do miss him here on the board though.


----------



## JPH (May 2, 2015)

After reading this thread (and everything else that I stumbled across on the internet) for a while, I called Precision Matthews earlier today to see about delivery schedules for the 1127 and the 940.  I had thought along the lines of placing the orders; but then to buy some very small junk machines to help me wait out the months of waiting.  What I heard seems good to me.  No need to buy small junk machines.  Since I had not expected to get through, I did not have a complete list of items that I want.  I now need to look through the accessories section and complete my 'shopping cart' before calling back for advice.  It's true, isn't it, Matt answers the phone himself.

Reading this thread is 'accelerating' my needs and I am spending time reading about the 1340.  What do you guys think?  Should I just skip the 11xx and the 12xx and go for the 1340GT.  What would I gain, learn, from going at it a little step at a time?


----------



## wrmiller (May 2, 2015)

JPH said:


> After reading this thread (and everything else that I stumbled across on the internet) for a while, I called Precision Matthews earlier today to see about delivery schedules for the 1127 and the 940.  I had thought along the lines of placing the orders; but then to buy some very small junk machines to help me wait out the months of waiting.  What I heard seems good to me.  No need to buy small junk machines.  Since I had not expected to get through, I did not have a complete list of items that I want.  I now need to look through the accessories section and complete my 'shopping cart' before calling back for advice.  It's true, isn't it, Matt answers the phone himself.
> 
> Reading this thread is 'accelerating' my needs and I am spending time reading about the 1340.  What do you guys think?  Should I just skip the 11xx and the 12xx and go for the 1340GT.  What would I gain, learn, from going at it a little step at a time?



Yea Matt answers the phone when he can. He answered yesterday when I called to order a few things. Kinda nice actually. 

If you are going to do work that requires that size of late, e.g. 12 or 13 inch swing you gain nothing from starting smaller, machine wise. Now that doesn't mean you have to learn on large parts at high speeds. You can do small work on the larger lathe to get the feel of the machine and what it is like to perform the various operations. If you think the 1340 is what you eventually want, go ahead and go for it. If you buy a smaller lathe and then eventually get the 1340, some of your tooling for the smaller lathe may not work on the larger machine like chucks, qctp, or mt arbors for the tailstock.

Just my $0.02


----------



## GA Gyro (May 3, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Yea Matt answers the phone when he can. He answered yesterday when I called to order a few things. Kinda nice actually.
> 
> If you are going to do work that requires that size of late, e.g. 12 or 13 inch swing you gain nothing from starting smaller, machine wise. Now that doesn't mean you have to learn on large parts at high speeds. You can do small work on the larger lathe to get the feel of the machine and what it is like to perform the various operations. If you think the 1340 is what you eventually want, go ahead and go for it. If you buy a smaller lathe and then eventually get the 1340, some of your tooling for the smaller lathe may not work on the larger machine like chucks, qctp, or mt arbors for the tailstock.
> 
> Just my $0.02



I agree with Bill on this...

In another thread, discussing mills, the idea was presented to determine a cube size of the work one anticipates, and convert that cube size into the X, Y, and Z axis (X being side to side, Y being front to back, and Z being up and down).  I am sure, with a little creative thought, one could create a cylinder size for lathe work they anticipate.

Now for the other part:  We all seem to grow into larger projects... so IMO if one were to, say, come up with a 1 ft cube or a 10D x 24 cylinder... well I would expand that by a % and if the budget fits, get the larger machine.  
(And many of us have 'expanded' our budgets also... however none of us would encourage that behavior... LOL).

I went through literally half a dozen machines on paper, before purchasing a 935 and 1340GT.  IMO they 'should' handle what I will do for many years to come.


----------



## accokeek (May 3, 2015)

tweinke said:


> I think I just had my million dollar idea, a machine tool simulator game for the computer. Bet I could sell them to all the guys waiting for their new toys! LOL


Damn, that is a great idea! I wonder how much of a market there would be for such a game, I'd be in, in a flash!


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  It looks like a 1340GT for me.  Now, to figure out the accessories ...

Hope you 1340 guys stick around when I have to go through my setup pains.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 3, 2015)

JPH said:


> Thanks everyone.  It looks like a 1340GT for me.  Now, to figure out the accessories ...
> 
> Hope you 1340 guys stick around when I have to go through my setup pains.



Good choice (biased opinion)... 

There are LOTS of PM1340GT owners at this forum... IMO the odds of all of them bowing out... are pretty slim.

I would definitely get the preferred package... and 3PH... and get a VFD and mount it.  

Beyond that... your preferences, based on the work you anticipate doing, would dictate which accessories you purchase.  
Until it ships, you can call Matt and ask him to add something to the crate... that saves you the freight.


----------



## 0110-m-p (May 5, 2015)

Just paid for my unit in full today. Sounds like machines will start shipping sometime next week.


----------



## wrmiller (May 5, 2015)

Let us know when it arrives and I'll make up some popcorn to watch the show.


----------



## heathh (May 5, 2015)

I'm right there with you 110. Ordered and paid for my PM-25  last week. Can't wait.


----------



## springer (May 11, 2015)

Anybody heard any update on the pm1236 machines?  Last I heard machines were supposed to be here April-ish. Just wondering if I can sell my 15x60 southbend now to make room before I move houses. Would hate to move that beast only to move it again when I sell it later.


----------



## Muskt (May 11, 2015)

I asked Nicole late last week about 12 x 36 & all she said was "soon".

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## dlhoulton (May 12, 2015)

May have to change this to "No May Machines". Sent and email to Quality Machine Tools asking if I could get an update on the two machines I ordered (PM-25MV Mill and PM-1127VF-LB Lathe) the reply was disheartening. Here was the reply:

"The PM25's have arrived to Pittsburgh and we will begin inspections here soon. The MP1127's are near, but not quite to us yet, probably another two weeks before we physically have them on hand"

I placed both my orders in mid Feb. 2015. I new they were not in stock at the time I placed the orders and was informed of the shipping process. Just a little down that this is a waiting game. I think mostly I get upset when your invoice says one thing but it turns out its way off the mark.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I've been hesitant to write them since it's only been 7 weeks since I ordered my PM25 mill.  While I want mine, I'd expect all those ordered in 2104 and early this year will get theirs first.  I've waited 1 1/2 decades for mine, another month isn't going to hurt. (The want for a mill started in 2000, when I retired, the excuse for one didn't come along until this spring.)


----------



## wrmiller (May 12, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> May have to change this to "No May Machines". Sent and email to Quality Machine Tools asking if I could get an update on the two machines I ordered (PM-25MV Mill and PM-1127VF-LB Lathe) the reply was disheartening. Here was the reply:
> 
> "The PM25's have arrived to Pittsburgh and we will begin inspections here soon. The MP1127's are near, but not quite to us yet, probably another two weeks before we physically have them on hand"
> 
> I placed both my orders in mid Feb. 2015. I new they were not in stock at the time I placed the orders and was informed of the shipping process. Just a little down that this is a waiting game. I think mostly I get upset when your invoice says one thing but it turns out its way off the mark.



For the Nth time, Matt has no control over when the machines arrive. Period.

He is given a date (probably a best guess) by the factory but if they miss...oh well. I ordered my 1340GT just before last Thanksgiving IIRC, and it finally showed up about a month ago. Matt does the best he can at controlling WHAT he can but other than that it's a crap shoot.

As others here will attest to, the waiting can get frustrating. But if not having an exact delivery date would upset someone, I would suggest they go buy somewhere else. We (those of us who have been through this) can also attest to the fact that once that thing shows up, all the pent up frustration just evaporates.


----------



## dlhoulton (May 12, 2015)

wrmiller19, read you LOUD and clear. Sorry to have gotten your dander up. Just thought it was allowed to express thoughts and concerns. Consider post closed. Checking out.


----------



## wrmiller (May 12, 2015)

Dude, you didn't get my dander up. Seriously. 

Not that you'd know, (and I should have worded my post a bit better) but this has been talked about quite a bit on here and what some don't understand is that Matt cannot do anything about any shipping delays from the factory to him. I thought maybe you were getting upset with Matt and just wanted to say that it isn't his fault.

Wasn't suggesting anything specifically, just trying to dampen the frustration a bit with all the delays. I have two of Matt's machines so I've been through this twice, and didn't like it either time. Sorry for the poor wording on my part.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 12, 2015)

I also have one of those 1340GT's that was ordered in November of 2014... and arrived around Easter of 2015 (about the end of March/first of April)... 

Matt keeps a close hand on the factories, they build machines to Matt's specs.  The machines are well thought out, and the quality is good in its class.  And the feature set is usually a little better than most of the competition.  
Then there is Matt's customer service... how many companies can you talk to the owner... who is a machinist... and he takes care of your issues?  

Some folks need the machine on a predictable schedule... Matt cannot do that.  Other than the schedule thing... IMO the PM machines are a good deal.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 12, 2015)

Even a big company like Grizzly has issues with this, and they have a lot more volume and pump a lot more money into the factories.  Go to the Grizzly forum and you will find posts about some of the machines taking months to arrive and missing shipping dates.  Not the rule, but it happens.

Matt is not really a "stocking reseller", and while he does buy a container full of machines at a time, by the time they make it to his dock, almost all of them are spoken for.  From all reports of the equipment he sells, it is worth the wait.


----------



## 0110-m-p (May 13, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Matt is not really a "stocking reseller", and while he does buy a container full of machines at a time, by the time they make it to his dock, almost all of them are spoken for.  From all reports of the equipment he sells, it is worth the wait.



When I ordered mine at the beginning of April I was apparently about number 70 on the list of pre-orders from the shipment of 100 machines, so I'd say your statement is pretty true.


----------



## wrmiller (May 13, 2015)

My 1340 was dead last on the list...

But all that went away when it showed up in my garage.


----------



## Pat of TN (May 15, 2015)

Ya - I'm on the list for a PM-25 myself. Put the deposit on it several months back, kept hearing "end of March" - "April" - "late April"... but what is said is true, Matt has no control over it. On top, let's face it - he's unbelievably helpful. Matt has never turned down any of my ignorant questions, and I've probably sent him 50+ emails over the past 3-4 months about stuff. He's fantastic!


----------



## MBfrontier (May 16, 2015)

I'm just wondering if the west coast ports slowdown/strike has a lingering effect until all of the goods waiting to get unloaded are caught up? I'm assuming these machines come in on the west coast and I recently read an update as of 4/8/2015 that the volume of incoming goods are still "far from normal".


----------



## catoctin (May 16, 2015)

I heard within the past week on the news that they are caught up but the other ports are being used by some customers.  They needed to make alternative arraignments because there was no way to determine how long the strike was going to last


----------



## catoctin (May 16, 2015)

The wait time is what it is.  I ordered my PM935 in early February 2014 with an anticipated delivery time of 11 weeks.  My expectation at the time was that I would have my machine in April/May.  I finished the mobile base for it in March and set it aside.  Well...I like many others on the forum hit the perfect storm last summer when Matt had multiple shipment hitting his dock at the same time.  I am guessing many of the machines Matt sells require options to be added.  He only has a fixed number of guys to process the machines.  My machine finally arrived in September.  If you plan on ordering a machine that is being built on the other side of the planet, you have to have patience.  A month after having my machine in hand, I forgot all about the wait time.

-Joe


----------



## coolidge (May 16, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Dude, you didn't get my dander up. Seriously.
> 
> Not that you'd know, (and I should have worded my post a bit better) but this has been talked about quite a bit on here and what some don't understand is that Matt cannot do anything about any shipping delays from the factory to him. I thought maybe you were getting upset with Matt and just wanted to say that it isn't his fault.
> 
> Wasn't suggesting anything specifically, just trying to dampen the frustration a bit with all the delays. I have two of Matt's machines so I've been through this twice, and didn't like it either time. Sorry for the poor wording on my part.



Shouldn't you be busy buying your fourth mill or lathe by now?


----------



## wrmiller (May 16, 2015)

I'm still busy attempting to wire this blink'n VFD to my lathe. I hate electrical...


----------



## GlennS (May 28, 2015)

Thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.  Has anyone else received any word on the status of these machines? 

Last week Matt replied to my e-mail and his response was: "Looks like about 5 more business days is what I would say, and they go through them all in groups. You will get an email as soon as it is ready, but I know it can be tough to wait! ".   From this I my guess is that the machines are in his warehouse and it is just a matter of time until they are inspected, shipping arrangements made etc... but that is just my guess.

I have to admit I have been bothering him about once a week for an update and he has patiently responded each time, even had Nicole call me to let me know my Inbox was full and his messages were bouncing back at one point.

When I think of this mill it does remind me of my childhood days waiting for Christmas!
Glenn


----------



## barnbwt (May 28, 2015)

I got word my 1228VF arrived, and should be shipping in the coming weeks once the remainder of my payment is received.


----------



## kennyv (May 28, 2015)

GlennS said:


> Thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.  Has anyone else received any word on the status of these machines?
> 
> Last week Matt replied to my e-mail and his response was: "Looks like about 5 more business days is what I would say, and they go through them all in groups. You will get an email as soon as it is ready, but I know it can be tough to wait! ".   From this I my guess is that the machines are in his warehouse and it is just a matter of time until they are inspected, shipping arrangements made etc... but that is just my guess.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way but mines comes and goes ..  
 Just curious what are ya waiting on....? 
Btw I have I have a PM25 in the mix and a 10x22 lathe thereafter


----------



## GlennS (May 28, 2015)

I'm waiting on the PM25-MV, can't wait!

Glenn


----------



## heathh (May 29, 2015)

I, too, am waiting on the PM25-MV and can't wait to start teaching my step-son how to machine. We're waiting to start on an FFA project to work on over the summer. Hoping it'll come in close to the time he gets out of school in 1-1/2 weeks.


----------



## kennyv (May 31, 2015)

heathh said:


> I, too, am waiting on the PM25-MV and can't wait to start teaching my step-son how to machine. We're waiting to start on an FFA project to work on over the summer. Hoping it'll come in close to the time he gets out of school in 1-1/2 weeks.


Anyone have an idea when these are supposed to ship ?


----------



## GlennS (May 31, 2015)

From what I've read it takes a while to get the machines through the PM warehouse.  Once they arrive they open and inspect each machine, they must pass this inspection before the machine is shipped.  Then shipping arraignments must be made for each machine, both of these are time consuming.  Combine this with the number of machines that arrive in a shipment and it becomes hard to estimate accurately when a particular machine will ship.  I ordered mine early March and as I understand it there are many that ordered their machine prior to me, so I'm fairly far down the list.  I am still waiting for that notification that my machine is on the way.

On top of all the inspection and shipping, Matt takes time to answer many, if not all, emails and phone calls.  This must take a considerable amount of time out of his day that he is pulled from the tasks of getting the machines shipped to us.  I would like to ask more often when my machine will ship but have forced myself to only ask once a week max via email because I don't want to slow down the process by having him give me the same answer several times a week.  I know that asking more frequently won't get my machine shipped any faster.  Ok I'll get off my box 

Glenn


----------



## Dan_S (May 31, 2015)

I called on Friday, my pm-940 is sitting in a container in Cali. it will probably be another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes yes yes  i think anyone before they made a decision knew its worth the wait getting a PM  machine. When i first ordered  Matt  personaly spent  some time with me going over details of the machine.. He's a Top shelf kinda guy 

 totally understand   and am patiently awaiting  as i called once about 2 weeks ago  about a week  after the invoice was sent.

  Didnt want to stir the pot  asking  But was wondering about the PM45Mv 
anyone  get recent word?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys, nothing to worry about, some have already shipped, some are just about to ship. You will be getting tracking numbers soon here, we will forward them as soon as we get them. Some may have them already, some will be getting them tomorrow and the rest of the week, so not much longer at all now. Should be smooth sailing from now on, we are back on track for the deliveries now. You will get an email the minute we have tracking on them, so keep an eye on your emails.


----------



## barnbwt (Jun 2, 2015)

Whoop!  Can't hardly wait


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 2, 2015)

Heck, I'm excited and I'm not even getting a machine this time!


----------



## 0110-m-p (Jun 3, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey guys, nothing to worry about, some have already shipped, some are just about to ship. You will be getting tracking numbers soon here, we will forward them as soon as we get them. Some may have them already, some will be getting them tomorrow and the rest of the week, so not much longer at all now. Should be smooth sailing from now on, we are back on track for the deliveries now. You will get an email the minute we have tracking on them, so keep an eye on your emails.



 Thanks for the update!


----------



## GlennS (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the update Matt!!! Now I'm checking my email even MORE often LOL


----------

